# What grinder for brewed coffee?



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

I've gone from one extreme to the other, for years I have only made brewed coffee, either V60 or Aeropress. I bought a new (to me) grinder a couple of months ago, and then a few weeks ago bought a Fracino Piccino and now only drink espresso, after having dialled the grinder in for a decent espresso, I can't summon the enthusiasm to change it so dramatically to make a cup using the brew methods. So, I think I need a second grinder for brewed coffee. ~The Wilfa Svart seems like a good choice, what else is out there? (I don't want a Niche)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Junglebert said:


> ~The Wilfa Svart seems like a good choice, what else is out there? (I don't want a Niche)


You don't want a Niche. Is that a typo

Something from the Baratza stable with steel burrs works well for pour over. If you're willing to consider a hand grinder, Porlex or similar or something from the Made by Knock stable.


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

I thought I'd killed the thread by saying I didn't want one


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

I have a Porlex, too much of my life has been spent twirling that bloody handle, I welded a nut to the top of it, now I use it with a power drill when I need it.


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

But that lives in a flight case for when I go away, life is too short to use a hand grinder at home, we're civilised people aren't we? Automation is the way forward. I'll look at the Baratza, thanks.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> You don't want a Niche. Is that a typo
> 
> Something from the Baratza stable with steel burrs works well for pour over. If you're willing to consider a hand grinder, Porlex or similar or something from the Made by Knock stable.


Hey, some people don't want them that's the end of it


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Hey, some people don't want them that's the end of it


Heresy.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Either a cheap Rhino hand grinder, or a Feld/aergrind. would be good alternative.


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

Jony said:


> Either a cheap Rhino hand grinder, or a Feld/aergrind. would be good alternative.


Cheers Jony, I'm not after a hand grinder, I have a Porlex which I've spent to long twiddling, we have electricity now in our village and I'm determined to make the most of it!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Don't knock the Knock I used mine for 3 months for brewed and espresso, and because I travel Feld2 is great. But if it's only for brewed it takes about 10 seconds.


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

I'm not knocking nuffink, I just don't want a hand grinder.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Dare you,haha whats your budget. Just get the Wilfa then I had one it was ok


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

You can't dare me, I've already got one







Budget is flexible, I'm a buy once, cry once kind of person. OK, isn't what I'm after


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

What grinder are you currently using? It may be better to get a new 'spro grinder & go back to using it for brewed.


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> What grinder are you currently using? It may be better to get a new 'spro grinder & go back to using it for brewed.


Macap M5D plus, it's good for espresso, I see no reason to retire it and replace it.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Junglebert said:


> Macap M5D plus, it's good for espresso, I see no reason to retire it and replace it.


What about another Macap then? I'll be selling one next week


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

Greenpotterer said:


> What about another Macap then? I'll be selling one next week


Try me......


----------



## pj.walczak (Sep 6, 2017)

If it is not over your budget, then Forte BG is the way to go.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Not sure about the protocols of this I'll let you know when it's on the for sale forum


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

pj.walczak said:


> If it is not over your budget, then Forte BG is the way to go.


good call, thank you.


----------



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

I too am after a good option for brewed I have a mug on for espresso and a rhino hand grinder for v60 is there a noticeable improvement in the field grind over the rhino?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Breezy said:


> I too am after a good option for brewed I have a mug on for espresso and a rhino hand grinder for v60 is there a noticeable improvement in the field grind over the rhino?


In grind time & enjoyment of use, yes.


----------



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

MWJB said:


> In grind time & enjoyment of use, yes.


assuming grind consistency is more consistent and better increment I'm grind adjustment?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Breezy said:


> assuming grind consistency is more consistent and better increment I'm grind adjustment?


Feldgrind is stepless, but stepped isn't a big deal for pour over grinding.

Rhino distribution is, measurably, a little wider but not enough to make consistently worse tasting cups.

If you set either of them to the right setting, you will get consistent & tasty cups.

I use my Feld v1 much more than my Rhino, just because it is quicker & feels nicer in the hand. These things are worth paying for.


----------



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

MWJB said:


> Feldgrind is stepless, but stepped isn't a big deal for pour over grinding.
> 
> Rhino distribution is, measurably, a little wider but not enough to make consistently worse tasting cups.
> 
> ...


is this your go to grinder for a v60 then?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Breezy said:


> is this your go to grinder for a v60 then?


Yeah pretty much, as long as grinding for 1-2 cups nice to use, doesn't retain much under the burrs.


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

Don't tell Jony, but I just got a Feld2, despite not wanting a hand grinder, it seemed a good option. It makes a good even, consistent grind, but still takes longer than I would like, so I'm not sure it's a keeper.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Too Late!!!


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

I've got a field gring for travel and a haus for house brewed.. both deliver ??


----------

